# Resin or Injection Bodies for Tyco 440X2



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anyone know of any manufacturers of Resin or injection molded bodies that clip on the Tyco/Mattel 440X2 wide-pan chassis? Links or any contact information would be very helpful. These bodies are for a new racing series we are trying to get started. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What kind of bodies are you looking for? There is a plethora of Tyco bodies available out there.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

We are looking for something cheap to run on the $4.00 Mattel chassis.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Resin casting isn't cheap. Its more for the gormet slot car palate. 
On the other hand, there's a whole buffet of run of the mill nascar body lots on eBay.
You may run a want ad here in the swap n sell section. You never know.

Got anything to trade?


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Slotcar58 I do have a couple resin bodies that fit on to a 440x2. one is a late model and the other is a Modified. I have good bodies and what I call a seconds which have small flaws for a lessor price. follow the link below to see pics or send me pm for pricing. 

http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g346/docsho/


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

docsho said:


> Slotcar58 I do have a couple resin bodies that fit on to a 440x2. one is a late model and the other is a Modified. I have good bodies and what I call a seconds which have small flaws for a lessor price. follow the link below to see pics or send me pm for pricing.
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g346/docsho/


i got 1 of His "Late-Models" in Yellow dirt track cars in Xmas swap.....
this guys stuff is GREAT Quality :thumbsup:
w/ be coming back 4 MORE ASAP!!!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:

"..do i get that box of Oreo-Cookies U promised now ???... ROFLMAO :freak:.."


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> i got 1 of His "Late-Models" in Yellow dirt track cars in Xmas swap.....
> this guys stuff is GREAT Quality :thumbsup:
> w/ be coming back 4 MORE ASAP!!!!!
> 
> ...


sssshhhhh that was a secret


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'm a resin body Horder...*

Just got a bunch of Legend Coupes and a couple of Baja Bugs for Tyco Wide pan chassis!!

I just love everything docsho puts out for bodies....Yeah Baby!
You could say I have a few of his bodies.























































Tyco Sprint Cars for narrow chassis with wings are Dang Dirt Kickin' Cool too!! 

Bob...the more bodies the better...zilla


----------

